# Ever try shipping pro-hormones into Canada? (1-AD)



## ShaqFu (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm thinking of having some 1-AD sent up from netrition.com..

Has anyone here ever tried shipping this stuff over the border? What are my chances of squeeking past customs?

For those who don't know, pro-hormones are illegal up north.


----------



## rage2132 (Sep 30, 2002)

No idea, sorry ,

but if you are close enough to the border you might just want to pick up a PO Box in North Dakota or which ever state is closest to you. Have it shipped there, and pick it up when you get a chance or someone you know thats close by there does.


----------



## JD_Boss (Oct 1, 2002)

I don't know what their policy is, but If you are going to take a chance, might as well try to save some money in the process. Fit-bodynutrition.com is much cheaper than netrition, but again, you'll have to contact them regarding their shipping policy...Good Luck.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm in Ontario and just recieved my shipment of 1-AD from netrition...it took about three weeks to get here and I had to pay $6.76 COD for duty reasons but it came through.  On the shipping label at netrition they had labelled it as Vitamin E, which is probably standard practice when shipping to another country.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 2, 2002)

Ponyboy, I'm from NS...always wondered about ordering prohormones over the net...I'm going to give it a try.  In the past I waited until I was going to the US...which is not very often....hopefully it will work out with my order.


----------



## ShaqFu (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks ponyboy  .

And don't forget to let us know how the stuff works for you.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 8, 2002)

I know a place where you can order 1-ad for 35.99 plus shipping. And he ships all over the world and specializes in getting through customs!!


----------



## ShaqFu (Oct 8, 2002)

Sounds perfect man!
PM with me more details some time..


----------



## ZECH (Oct 8, 2002)

LOL! I just did!


----------



## Zoile (Oct 29, 2002)

Be carefull where you order it, i know a guy who ordered some 1-Ad and didn't pass customs.He received a letter saying they got his package.Lost 250$

Just an info.


----------



## seksi (Oct 29, 2002)

If someone orders pro-hormones from netrition. For example 1-AD. Is it illegal in the U.S.?


----------



## JD_Boss (Oct 30, 2002)

Pro-hormones are not illegal if bought and shipped in the US.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Oct 30, 2002)

You should often times contact the owner of the company directly and see what can be done.  There is a shipping option of Global Priority that gets most international shippments to you within 3-5 days.  If kept under 4lbs the cost is only 10 bucks.


----------

